# Seiko Watch Glass



## shwampy (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a Seiko watch that is about 14 years old, recently chipped the glass so I thought I'd get it replaced. Local Goldsmiths duly sent it off to the Seiko repair centre and I got it back.

but

the glass is a lot thinner, which leaves a gap of about 2mm compared to the original, and looks stupid, so i told them to try again. Two weeks later, sorry, but they don't make that glass any more and we've thrown away your old glass so you're stuck with it.

So, is true? Is it really hard to get a lens for an oldish watch? Am I stuck with the thin glass?

any advice gratefully received


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

shwampy said:


> I have a Seiko watch that is about 14 years old, recently chipped the glass so I thought I'd get it replaced. Local Goldsmiths duly sent it off to the Seiko repair centre and I got it back.
> 
> but
> 
> ...


Try our host, Roy at RLT, ideally with a pic, or the movement serial numbers - usually on the watchface either side of the '6' marker, and something like 7005-8002, i.e 2 x blocks of 4 digits, and also on the back of the watch.

You could also try Steve Burridge at Ryte Time in Leicester (google it for details) or email me at grahamirons(AT)btinternet(DOT)com and I'll give you the details.

Steve just put a crystal into a Tissot diver ('got to go back to Tissot, that has', was a local repairer's reaction) for me for Â£14, so don't lose hope.

And welcome to the forum :rltb:

Graham


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm surprised....if it really did go to the Seiko Repair Centre...or maybe they didn't try very hard to get the correct glass. Is it a round one, or some other shape? Mineral, Hardlex (Seikos version of sapphire) or acrylic?

I recently bought the Seiko below, which dates from 1976, so over 30 years old, and I thought I'd have real problems sourcing a new crystal for it (rectangular, curved edges, bevelled edges h34r: ) but my supplier found one within 24 hours and it's now sitting on my desk waiting to be fitted  .

Do what Graham suggests: email Roy with the case number (xxxx-xxxx) that can be found on the back. You could also include your dial number under the "6" but these change with different dial styles.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Steve Burrage has recently fitted a new crystal to my 31 year old Seiko 6139 6000 no problem at all.

But as the others said, suggest you try our host first since he's now back up and running with repairs. 

Oh! and welcome to The Watch Forum btw :rltb:

Cheers. Stu


----------



## shwampy (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome and the very helpful replies 

will follow up with the suggestions when I get the watch back. Happily the shop offered to not charge me for the inconvenience, though I'm still a bit ******.

Silver Hawk ..... that's a sweet watch!


----------

